# Hi from Oregon



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Wow...your horse is just stunning.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome! This is a really cool place.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

your horse is beautiful. i loooove black horses


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

love your horse! 
Welcome to the HF!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Hi! Nice to see someone on the west coast! I'm in Humboldt County CA- what part of Oregon are you in? I'm thinking of moving up there in the future...curious about the horsey thing....been to Ashland area and I love it.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'm up along the Columbia River near Portland. It's a great area, lots of rain but you really do get used to that!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I'm getting used to rain here in Humboldt :wink:


----------

